# BREAKING: MLB Moves This Summer's All-Star Game From Atlanta to One of the Whitest Cities in America



## Sunsettommy (Apr 5, 2021)

Blacks in Atlanta getting the economic shaft.

Pj Media

*BREAKING: MLB Moves This Summer's All-Star Game From Atlanta to One of the Whitest Cities in America*
BY BRYAN PRESTON APR 05, 2021

Excerpt:


Major League Baseball has announced that it is playing the 2021 All-Star Game in Denver, Colo. instead of Atlanta, Georgia.




> The Colorado Rockies will host the 2021 MLB All-Star Game after the decision to move the event from Atlanta over Georgia’s restrictive voting law, according to multiple reports.
> ESPN and Altitude TV reported the game was going to be moved to Coors Field in Denver on July 13. Neither the Rockies nor MLB immediately responded to Fox News’ request for comment.



LINK

======

MLB playing politics, something they should have avoided doing for obvious reasons.

Now they just lost me, never again will I watch baseball or support it in anyway at all!


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 5, 2021)

Yeah, *and*...?


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 5, 2021)

#MLBALLSTARGAMEBESOWHITE.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 5, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Yeah, *and*...?



and YOU have nothing to say about the blacks in Atlanta losing out from a lot of money the All Star game would have brought into the city.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 5, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> and YOU have nothing to say about the blacks in Atlanta losing out from a lot of money the All Star game would have brought into the city.


Government actions have *consequences*.

Let that *idiot *governor deal w/them.

I'll be totally fine.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Apr 5, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Blacks in Atlanta getting the economic shaft.
> 
> Pj Media
> 
> ...




They can make up for it with some BLM riots.

Loot new model TVs.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 5, 2021)

They are gonna get so high after the game...


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 5, 2021)

Estimated loss for Atlanta is around $90 MILLION of economic activity and millions more in taxes.

Atlanta is about 53% black.

*MLB ALL-STAR GAME ECONOMIC IMPACT*

Now it will be in 68% white Denver


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 5, 2021)

With white liberal voting rights...


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 5, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > and YOU have nothing to say about the blacks in Atlanta losing out from a lot of money the All Star game would have brought into the city.
> ...



That "idiot" Mayor is BLACK and a democrat.

Please go away you are looking foolish here.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 5, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> With white liberal voting rights...



You on drugs tonight?


----------



## White 6 (Apr 5, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Blacks in Atlanta getting the economic shaft.
> 
> Pj Media
> 
> ...


Corporate decision, not to intentionally support the state of Georgia, in Georgia's bid to keep black people from voting.  The state went extreme and against it's citizens.  You cannot expect corporations to go along with it, as it just isn't right.  Never know.  Could start a trend.  Coke, Home Depot and others disapprove also.  MLB was just the first to get to register their vote.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 5, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks in Atlanta getting the economic shaft.
> ...



Why are you LYING about the Georgia Voting Law?

*Georgia’s New Voting Law — Myths And Facts*

=====

Far Left Washington Post said Biden was badly wrong about the Georgia Laws.


*Fact: Voting Access Has Not Been Reduce**d*

The Washington Post gave Biden’s claims a whopping four Pinocchios.

“One could understand a flub in a news conference. But then this same claim popped up in an official presidential statement,” Washington Post fact-checker Glenn Kessler wrote. “Not a single expert we consulted who has studied the law understood why Biden made this claim, as this was the section of the law that expanded voting for many Georgians.”

The new voting law still permits polling places to be open from 7 a.m. to 7 p.m., and as long as you are in line by 7 p.m. then you can still vote, the Post confirmed.


----------



## bravoactual (Apr 5, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Blacks in Atlanta getting the economic shaft.
> 
> Pj Media
> 
> ...



A deep Blue State with a huge Vote By Mail Popultion.

Try again.  This won't work.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 5, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > With white liberal voting rights...
> ...


No, do you have some for sale?


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 5, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> That "idiot" Mayor is BLACK and a democrat.
> 
> Please go away you are looking foolish here.


The black mayor had absolutely *nothing *to do w/the law that was signed that's causing the backlash from corporations. The *idiot *Governor did.

So the only one that's a *proven *idiot in here, is you.

#TooFunny


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 5, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks in Atlanta getting the economic shaft.
> ...



What wont work?

You seem confused.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2021)

I think that blacks in Atlanta are more concerned about being able to vote.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 5, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > That "idiot" Mayor is BLACK and a democrat.
> ...



She is the MAYOR for Atlanta, I already know about the Governor which I ignored to show that the Mayor didn't give a shit about the large black constituents losing out on all that economic booost...., that is why she is an idiot for letting the black majority down....

You show that you don't care about your fellow blacks being a big loser in this politicizing of the Voter laws by a Corporation, by most or all the employees who don't even live in Georgia. The extra money they could have gotten now goes elsewhere...., to a mostly white city.

You have long been known as one of the biggest idiots in the forum, you are proving it very well here too...


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


The idiot governor signed the law.

Please go away you are looking foolish here.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 5, 2021)

An Atlanta Black restaurant owner that has been a mainstay for Braves fans for years said today that due to the months of covid shut down restrictions and now with the loss of what he counted on as a way to get even is leaving....closing down...the all star game was his last hope...the white owners in the MLB said F you black business owner...we want to be woke so fuck you.....


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 5, 2021)

Why don't some of you actually read the bill now law instead of just going by whatever your preferred partisan cable news talking head tells you.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


No excuses. And you can stop with the dumb shit. Blacks died to be able to vote so missing a few dollars really isn't going to mean much.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 5, 2021)

IM2 said:


> I think that blacks in Atlanta are more concerned about being able to vote.



I am more concerned over why YOU ignore the actual laws as passed?

Hours and days are increased you idiot!

Ballotpedia shows how easy it is to vote and have Voter ID established.

*Voter identification laws by state*

=====

*Voter ID in Georgia*


Georgia *requires voters to present photo identification* (ID) while voting. Accepted forms of ID include Georgia driver's licenses or ID cards, U.S. passports, and U.S. military ID. For a list of all accepted forms of ID, *see below*.

Voters can obtain a free voter ID card from any county registrar's office or Department of Driver Services Office. *Click here for more information on obtaining a free voter ID card in Georgia*.

Voters who do not have photo ID while voting may cast *provisional ballots*. See below for provisional ballot rules.

_Note: This page covers identification requirements for those who are already registered to vote. Documents required for voter registration may differ._


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> An Atlanta Black restaurant owner that has been a mainstay for Braves fans for years said today that due to the months of covid shut down restrictions and now with the loss of what he counted on as a way to get even is leaving...the all star game...the white owners in the MLB said F you black business owner...we want to be woke so fuck you.....


That's the way you racists want to play this, but the black players said they won't play in the game. Meanwhile I don't see Atlanta cancelling baseball season and there are 81 home baseball games for those businesses to make money.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 5, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > An Atlanta Black restaurant owner that has been a mainstay for Braves fans for years said today that due to the months of covid shut down restrictions and now with the loss of what he counted on as a way to get even is leaving...the all star game...the white owners in the MLB said F you black business owner...we want to be woke so fuck you.....
> ...


The millionaire black players now call the shots?...are they the new cotton field plantation owners?....what about the black business owners in Atlanta near the stadium?....


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I think that blacks in Atlanta are more concerned about being able to vote.
> ...


I have not ignored anything. What you ignore is the fact that Georgia just voted to change voting laws republicans passed for this last election. So they decided to change the rules again because republicans lost.

This law is about much more than voter ID. So you go read the law so you can learn that.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


There are 81 home baseball games. Understand?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 5, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I know that you jack ass, that is what Governors do.

I am talking about the *MAYOR of Atlanta* where the ALL STAR game was scheduled to play, could have tried to persuade MLB to keep the game there in Atlanta, but she didn't do anything. That is why I am calling her an idiot!

The Governor was involved in the lawmaking process on voting changes which I didn't talk about at all.

My first and last words of post one:

"Blacks in Atlanta getting the economic shaft." 

and,

"MLB playing politics, something they should have avoided doing for obvious reasons.

Now they just lost me, never again will I watch baseball or support it in anyway at all!"

=====

Now you can see I was always focusing on the CITY of Atlanta, where the Mayor runs the government there.

Here is the title of the thread you seem to have forgotten:

*BREAKING: MLB Moves This Summer's All-Star Game From Atlanta to One of the Whitest Cities in America*

DUH!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 5, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks in Atlanta getting the economic shaft.
> ...


Liar, the bill does not prevent anyone from voting and actually adds more ways to vote


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 5, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


They are afraid of the leftwing bullies and their fascistic big corporations...at some point in time however the SCOTUS will have to weigh in.....and reverse this madness...


----------



## OldLady (Apr 5, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > An Atlanta Black restaurant owner that has been a mainstay for Braves fans for years said today that due to the months of covid shut down restrictions and now with the loss of what he counted on as a way to get even is leaving...the all star game...the white owners in the MLB said F you black business owner...we want to be woke so fuck you.....
> ...


90 million is a lot for the city to lose; home games are good and all, but I doubt if they bring in anywhere close to 90 mil per game.  And I couldn't find any news that black players were refusing to play.  Do they even know who those players will be yet?  

It's meant to be a slap in the face to the governor, but is he the one getting hurt here?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 5, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > An Atlanta Black restaurant owner that has been a mainstay for Braves fans for years said today that due to the months of covid shut down restrictions and now with the loss of what he counted on as a way to get even is leaving...the all star game...the white owners in the MLB said F you black business owner...we want to be woke so fuck you.....
> ...





So you will ignore the loss of an estimated $90 MILLION and MILLIONS more in taxes for the single day event.

You are so blind to what happened here, and you don't care that the big loser are the blacks in Atlanta.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 5, 2021)

Progs are chasing blacks away.....


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 5, 2021)

OldLady said:


> 90 million is a lot for the city to lose; home games are good and all, but I doubt if they bring in anywhere close to 90 mil per game.  And I couldn't find any news that black players were refusing to play.  Do they even know who those players will be yet?
> 
> It's meant to be a slap in the face to the governor, but is he the one getting hurt here?


Who do you think *should *be the one getting hurt here?


----------



## OldLady (Apr 5, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 90 million is a lot for the city to lose; home games are good and all, but I doubt if they bring in anywhere close to 90 mil per game.  And I couldn't find any news that black players were refusing to play.  Do they even know who those players will be yet?
> ...


The republican lawmakers who passed the bill, and the governor for championing it.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 5, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> Why don't some of you actually read the bill now law instead of just going by whatever your preferred partisan cable news talking head tells you.



Here is the full text of the law they never read:

*Georgia voting law: Read full text*


----------



## OldLady (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't some of you actually read the bill now law instead of just going by whatever your preferred partisan cable news talking head tells you.
> ...


That's only helpful if there is a side by side comparison with the old laws.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 6, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



The changes from the old law was posted several times in the forum, democrats IGNORED it.

Then YOU admit you haven't read the new law yet.

Thank you.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 6, 2021)

OldLady said:


> The republican lawmakers who passed the bill, and the governor for championing it.


And you believe blacks are currently the ones getting hurt, right?

If so, please explain how.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Apr 6, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> They are gonna get so high after the game...


Denver?  They are going to be high all the time...


----------



## OldLady (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Don't be snotty.  You're always saying 'it's posted around here somewhere' but the last time you told me that I went hunting for it, read every damned link you'd put up and none of them addressed the point at all.  It just wasn't worth arguing about it any farther, since you obviously had no answer.

So fuck you.

I've read what is in the bill, but since I am not from Georgia and am not some kind of voting law nerd, how am I supposed to know if it restricts voting opportunities that were in place before?

So fine, I'll just continue to trust the very large group of politicos, officials, media and corporations who all say it does restrict voting access, particularly to black communities.

if you're too lazy to back up your indignant claims, why should I believe you?


----------



## OldLady (Apr 6, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > The republican lawmakers who passed the bill, and the governor for championing it.
> ...


Taking 90 mil of business from a city that is predominantly black, is the argument going up around here.  Even Stacy Abrams acknowledged it.

Are you saying that's not the case?  Please explain.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't some of you actually read the bill now law instead of just going by whatever your preferred partisan cable news talking head tells you.
> ...


MLB, the CEO of Delta and the CEO of Coke are some stupid sonsabitches.  I don't watch any MLB, I don't fly and I don't drink Coke products, so nothing changes with me.  I still believe they will all lose revenue for acting like assholes.

The law does nothing to suppress anyone's right to vote.  It does decrease the opportunities for voter fraud.  You'd think the dumb bastards would praise it for that.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2021)

I am not going to argue with white people about this. Blacks have died in order to get the right to vote. 81 home games is going to bring in 1 or 2 billion dollars and there are other events in Atlanta just as well. Nobody has said to stop coming to visit atlanta and so this sudden concern about black people making some money is just bogus. Major League Baseball did not make this decision independent of players and the right to unrestricted ballot access is more important than money.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 6, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Ha ha, I hardly respond to you at all, not only that I posted the link to the ENTIRE Georgia voting bill, yet I am the bad guy.

I am telling the truth about several threads showing the changes to the law, you manage to either miss those threads or you being a democrat ignored them, as I observed other democrats do.

Here is a post 104 you never saw, but I did as I was there, you were NEVER in the thread at all.


Let’s take a look at what S.B. 202 actually says:




> No person shall solicit votes [or] distribute or display any campaign material, *nor shall any person give, offer to give, or participate in the giving of any money or gifts, including, but not limited to, food and drink, to [a voter]* … This Code section shall not be construed to prohibit a poll officer…*from making available self-service water from an unattended receptacle to [a voter] waiting in line to vote*.


The parts in bold are what S.B. 202 added to the statute. The prohibition applies inside polling places, within 150 feet of a polling place, or “within 25 feet of any voter standing in line to vote at any polling place.”


Now, first of all, notice what is _not_ prohibited here. Voters can still bring bottled water or other food or beverages with them to stand on line to vote, as people often do when waiting at Disney World or to buy concert tickets or in other public places where people stand on long lines. Voters can still also, if they like, _order_ food; the bill doesn’t stop the Domino’s Pizza man or the local hot dog cart or taco truck from doing business. And if you feel impelled to donate food and drink to voters, you can still do that, too; you just have to give it to the poll workers so _they_ can put it out for general use. The president’s claim that “You can’t provide water for people about to vote” is just false. What you _cannot_ do under the new Georgia law is deploy people in National Rifle Association t-shirts and MAGA hats to hand out free Koch-brothers-financed, Federalist Society–branded pizza to voters.





*Joe Biden Botches the Georgia Voting Law | National Review*
His claim that the law prohibits giving water to voters standing on line is way off base.



www.nationalreview.com
=====

*That was 8 days ago he posted this.*

Read post 108 about how the democrats created the long lines problem in the first place.

Read post 137

Post 184 about New York law and Minnesota law

Post 241

Post 288  Liberal law of New York

*New York Election Law
Sec. 17-140
Furnishing Money or Entertainment to Induce Attendance at Polls*
§ 17-140. Furnishing money or entertainment to induce attendance at polls. Any person who directly or indirectly by himself or through any other person in connection with or in respect of any election during the hours of voting on a day of a general, special or primary election gives or provides, or causes to be given or provided, or shall pay, wholly or in part, for any meat, drink, tobacco, refreshment or provision to or for any person, other than persons who are official representatives of the board of elections or political parties and committees and persons who are engaged as watchers, party representatives or workers assisting the candidate, except any such meat, drink, tobacco, refreshment or provision having a retail value of less than one dollar, which is given or provided to any person in a polling place without any identification of the person or entity supplying such provisions, is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor.

Post 454

You no longer have an excuse to be ignorant.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2021)

OldLady said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



This is a discussion started by a bunch of whites who are racists that don't give a goobly damn wherether blacks make any money. So understand that we take voting serious and since these businesses have survived every other year there hasn't been an all star game in Atlants, they will survive now. We did not see all this paternal concern when sporting events were pulled out of North Carolina and Indiana when republicans got stupid there but every time blacks do something theres a backlash.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Blacks in Atlanta getting the economic shaft.



Leftists have never cared about blacks.  Look at how many of them die in Democratic ghettos every weekend.  Leftists only care about the _party_.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 6, 2021)

IM2 said:


> The idiot governor signed the law.



There's nothing wrong with the law.  In fact, Georgia's voting laws are much less stringent than New York's.  Of course, being that you have the intelligence of an after-dinner mint and that you are totally loyal to your Democratic masters, this fact will not compel you to recognize truth.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 6, 2021)

IM2 said:


> This is a discussion started by a bunch of whites who are racists that don't give a goobly damn wherether blacks make any money.



The biggest racists in America, aside from you (of course), are white Democrats.  Blacks die in enormous numbers every week in Democrat communities and white Democrats never say a word, let alone, do anything about it.  Amazingly, you continue to support them.  You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 6, 2021)

IM2 said:


> I am not going to argue with white people about this. Blacks have died in order to get the right to vote. 81 home games is going to bring in 1 or 2 billion dollars and there are other events in Atlanta just as well. Nobody has said to stop coming to visit atlanta and so this sudden concern about black people making some money is just bogus. Major League Baseball did not make this decision independent of players and the right to unrestricted ballot access is more important than money.



You sure a hypocrite, you pretend you care about black people, but then you make clear you don't give a shit that the blacks of Atlanta lost out on a nice extra paycheck.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 6, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Taking 90 mil of business from a city that is predominantly black, is the argument going up around here.  Even Stacy Abrams acknowledged it.
> 
> Are you saying that's not the case?  Please explain.


So how come its only Republicans, a 90 percent white party, nationwide mind you, are the ones complaining about what's happening here in Atlanta?


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> ...you manage to either miss those threads or you being a democrat ignored them, as I observed other democrats do.



OldLady loves the Democratic Party and doesn't give a damn about God, truth, facts, justice, nor her fellow human beings.  No, for her, only the _party_ matters.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 6, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Taking 90 mil of business from a city that is predominantly black, is the argument going up around here.  Even Stacy Abrams acknowledged it.
> ...



Yeah a black dominated city that will lose over $100 MILLION, YOU don't a shit about that.

You are pathetic.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 6, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> So how come its only Republicans, a 90 percent white party, nationwide mind you, are the ones compleaining about what's happening here in Atlanta?



The Democratic Party demands compliance and anyone that doesn't serve the party must be punished.  

Why are you critical of Georgia's election laws but not New Yorks, which are even more stringent?  

I know why.  It's because you serve the _party _and nothing else matters.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Yeah a black dominated city that will lose over $100 MILLION, YOU don't a shit about that.  You are pathetic.



The only thing he cares about is the _party_.  Nothing else matters to him.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Thx!
Sometimes bitching is worth it.  Post 137 was very helpful


----------



## cnm (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> the blacks in Atlanta losing out from a lot of money the All Star game would have brought into the city.


Oh the humanity!


----------



## Drop Dead Fred (Apr 6, 2021)

Colorado requires ID in order to vote.

Source: Voter ID in Colorado - Ballotpedia


----------



## cnm (Apr 6, 2021)

asaratis said:


> The law does nothing to suppress anyone's right to vote.


Just like literacy tests made sure only informed people voted. Does no one actually bother with _silent_ dog whistles any more?


----------



## Rocko (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Blacks in Atlanta getting the economic shaft.
> 
> Pj Media
> 
> ...



The MLB isn’t going to lose money. Neither is the NFL or the NBA. These leagues will continue to grow exponentially. You know why? Legalized gambling. The NFL TV deals are estimated to be worth 100 billion dollars. NBA 75 Billion dollars. The salary caps in these leagues are set to explode. Meaning these insufferable athletes (most of them) are going to get much richer along with the douchebag owners.

I’m not telling you this because I think it’s great. I’m just telling you about this because it’s what is set to happen.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 6, 2021)

IM2 said:


> *the black players said they won't play in the game.*


Who needs them?

In the 1950’s blacks were begging to play in the big leagues

But now they are too full of themselves


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 6, 2021)

OldLady said:


> It’s meant to be a slap in the face to the governor, but is he the one getting hurt here?


You voted for biden

and this is what you voted for


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 6, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Corporate decision, not to intentionally support the state of Georgia, in Georgia's bid to keep black people from voting.


There is no bid to keep black people from voting, you easily brainwashed moron.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 6, 2021)

cnm said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > The law does nothing to suppress anyone's right to vote.
> ...


There nothing like that in this bill.


----------



## Peace (Apr 6, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Yeah, *and*...?


It shouldn’t have been moved... Punishing the people of Atlanta for what the State Government did is kind of stupid and laws could be changed down the road but now MLB has left a bitter taste in some fans mouth.

Now for me I will be honest I truly don’t care where it is played and it is MLB decision but some fans ( very few ) disagree...

Now you will think I am actually siding with the OP but I am thinking about the economic loss to the City of Atlanta and nothing more...


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 6, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


the old law said polls would be open during normal working hours. in other words no real set time and left to local polls to decide. the old law outlawed drop boxes. they added 2 saturdays and 2 sundays to in person early voting. I believe the shortened from 6 months to 3 months when you can ask for absentee ballot.


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 6, 2021)

Because of Georgia laws requiring voter id. Gave voters 17 days to vote early.
um, they forgot to check Colorado voter laws before doing so or they are hypocrites. Colorado also requires id and only gives like 11 days to vote early.
Voting in Colorado - Ballotpedia


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 6, 2021)

I was interested in the alleged threat of black players to boycott the all-star game if it remained in Atlanta


----------



## OldLady (Apr 6, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Taking 90 mil of business from a city that is predominantly black, is the argument going up around here.  Even Stacy Abrams acknowledged it.
> ...


You are once again a valuable player here, eyes and ears on the ground, as you were during the Atlanta riots.  If you say the people of Atlanta are cool with the MLB's decision, I believe you.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 6, 2021)

Slyhunter said:


> Because of Georgia laws requiring voter id. Gave voters 17 days to vote early.
> um, they forgot to check Colorado voter laws before doing so or they are hypocrites. Colorado also requires id and only gives like 11 days to vote early.



Not to mention the MLB asks for ID to buy tickets, damn hypocrites. FK the MLB, they will never be getting any of my money again.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 6, 2021)

OldLady said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


LOL did you even read the law if so explain in your own words the bad parts. then explain what part is similar to Jim Crow laws.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 6, 2021)

*


OldLady said:



			If you say the people of Atlanta are cool with the MLB's decision, I believe you
		
Click to expand...

*Dont you mean only Black Lies Matter and guilt-ridden white libs?

I doubt if the entire city has lost its mind


----------



## cnm (Apr 6, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> So how come its only Republicans, a 90 percent white party, nationwide mind you, are the ones complaining about what's happening here in Atlanta?


Their altruism never ends. I thought you knew that.


----------



## Esdraelon (Apr 6, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > and YOU have nothing to say about the blacks in Atlanta losing out from a lot of money the All Star game would have brought into the city.
> ...


Political parties that engage in widespread voter fraud tend to cause repercussions as well.  These kinds of restrictions won't end in GA.  It's just one of the most blatant examples of theft.  BTW, no one gives a damn about your rhetoric.  Try to steal another one with HR1 and this country is apt to come apart at the seams.


----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2021)

*Already a thread on this.*


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 6, 2021)

Perhaps one of these people claiming thus is a bad law can explain EXACTLY what part is the problem, then explain how any part of he bill is similar to Jim Crow laws as has been claimed.


----------



## cnm (Apr 6, 2021)

asaratis said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Absolutely.


----------



## Peace (Apr 6, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Perhaps one of these people claiming thus is a bad law can explain EXACTLY what part is the problem, then explain how any part of he bill is similar to Jim Crow laws as has been claimed.



My guess is the ID law and not allowing people to hand food or drink out...

Now with that written the State did add that those without proper ID can obtain one for free and Democrats should do all they can to make sure those people get one for the next election.

As for the food and drink, well the State should make sure the lines are not that long on Election Day so water and food is not needed...


----------



## Peace (Apr 6, 2021)

cnm said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



You do know how you get around the ID law?

Make sure everyone has one and remind them why they had to get one and then vote in someone that will repeal the law...


----------



## Quasar44 (Apr 6, 2021)

Funny that you don’t need ID to jump the border but Georgia was trying to implement it to vote 

Democrats are the fascist of our time


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 6, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Yeah, *and*...?


The Party trumps black solidarity 100% of the time


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 6, 2021)

The Democratic Party and corporate America punish those that don't serve the interests of the party.  All dissenters must be destroyed.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 6, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> As for the food and drink, well the State should make sure the lines are not that long on Election Day so water and food is not needed...


That's a good part of the law.  The new law says if voters have to stand in line more than an hour, it has to be fixed before the next election, either with more polling places or more voting machines.  That's good for everyone (if it's enforced).


----------



## Peace (Apr 6, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> > As for the food and drink, well the State should make sure the lines are not that long on Election Day so water and food is not needed...
> ...



I will be honest MSM is making a stink over a law that was intended to appease the Trump base.

ID’s for voting is a simple fix with Democrats helping those that need one get one.

All the rest is just pure nonsense and Smerconish made some great points about the law and if people could listen to more level headed people like Smerconish then maybe we can have a real debate...

( Not taking a Jab at you about debating... )


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 6, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I will be honest MSM is making a stink over a law that was intended to appease the Trump base.



Biden coerced MLB to move their all-star game and they complied, even though the claims about Georgia's new laws don't match with reality nor the fact that other states have even more stringent requirements than Georgia.  The MLB serves the _party_, which in turn, serves Satan.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, *and*...?
> ...


The reprehensible right’s obsession with race is pathological.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 6, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Be specific now and tell us what in the law effects blacks more than whites?


----------



## AMart (Apr 6, 2021)

IM2 said:


> I think that blacks in Atlanta are more concerned about being able to vote.


They can you stupid phuck.


----------



## TheParser (Apr 6, 2021)

Maybe "liberals" are rationalizing the  move this way:

Denver is currently predominately Caucasian.
We would like more diversity.
If we hold the game there, it will attract people from all around the country.
Some of those visitors will be people of color.
Maybe some of them will like the city so much that they decide to stay.
Voila!


----------



## Turtlesoup (Apr 6, 2021)

IM2 said:


> I am not going to argue with white people about this. Blacks have died in order to get the right to vote. 81 home games is going to bring in 1 or 2 billion dollars and there are other events in Atlanta just as well. Nobody has said to stop coming to visit atlanta and so this sudden concern about black people making some money is just bogus. Major League Baseball did not make this decision independent of players and the right to unrestricted ballot access is more important than money.


Whites have died in order to get black people the right to vote---but watch you ignore them.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2021)

MLB moving from Atlanta, which suppresses voters by requiring ID to vote, to Colorado, which empowers voters by requiring ID to vote.










__





						Colorado Secretary of State - Voter Registration</br>Verify Your Identification
					





					www.sos.state.co.us


----------



## skews13 (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, *and*...?
> ...



No worries, they’ll get the money back after the minimum wage is increased, and Republicans are voted out of office.


----------



## AMart (Apr 6, 2021)

TheParser said:


> Maybe "liberals" are rationalizing the  move this way:
> 
> Denver is currently predominately Caucasian.
> We would like more diversity.
> ...


Go to a baseball game and look around. The fans are 99% white. You might get some others in LA or NYC.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 6, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The reprehensible right’s obsession with race is pathological.



You and your comrades have done a magnificent job of destroying black America.  Black Americans are murdered in Democratic ghettos on a weekly basis and racists like you don't care.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 6, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> As for the food and drink, well the State should make sure the lines are not that long on Election Day so water and food is not needed...


As for food and drink, the law merely prohibits partisan people from soliciting votes for their party within a specified distance from the polling place.  This is not a new concept.  The law specifically states that poll workers can provide free refreshment stations for people standing in line.

With 17 to 19 days of early voting available in Georgia, the lines on election day (the LAST DAY of voting) should be manageable.

I had zero wait times for the last two national elections and for two runoff elections.  Early voting works.  Delaware should try it.

Screw the Democrat Party.  Screw Delta.  Screw Coke.  Screw the MLB.


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 6, 2021)

I have one question, purely hypothetical:  *I wonder how the executives at MLB would feel if the Georgia state legislature passed a law changing the MLB strike zone*.

Do you think they might respond with something like, "You don't know what the fuck you are doing?  You don't know a fucking thing about baseball!  Stick to your own area of expertise!"?

Get it?


----------



## easyt65 (Apr 6, 2021)

After Destroying over 50% of ALL black-owned small businesses in the US by locking down the nation to undermine the economy to win power in the last election, Joe _'The Uniter'_ Biden openly called for economic warfare against Atlanta / Ga for legally passing legislation that makes US elections safer, election fraud harder, thereby opposing the Democrats' attempt to rig the system to win future elections. 

One group of victims of the President's attempt to wage war against, to punish Georgia are blacks:





*BREAKING: MLB Moves This Summer's All-Star Game From Atlanta to One of the Whitest Cities in America*


Bide has pressured MLB to move the All Star game from Atlanta, with a population made up of 51% BLACK to a city whose population is comprised of 70+% WHITE.

Again, after destroying over 50% of all minority-owned small businesses in the US, Biden and MLB are going to make victims of the 30+% black-owned small businesses in Atlanta, business who will miss out on their share of an estimated / expected $65 Million (based on the revenue Cleveland experienced as a result of the All Star game last year). 


----------------

*'BONUS' MATERIAL:*
After calling for divisive removal of the MLB All Star game from Atlanta, Biden was asked if he supported moving the up-coming MASTERS tournament out of Ga. Biden, who had NO problem publicly calling for economic warfare on Ga by pressuring MLB to move the All Star Game out of Atlanta, refused to comment. 

Why did Biden suddenly develop 'cold feet'? Why is Biden suddenly flip-flopping? 

If they truly believe Ga's new election law is 'racist' and is designed to prevent people from voting then Biden, United, Delta, Coe, and others will again demand the removal of the masters from Ga. If NOT, they prove this was just political theater with a 'racist' / 'racial' impact that impacts BLACKS / MINORITIES....again. 

*TODAY'S LIBERAL SOCIALIST 'WOKE' THOUGHT OF THE DAY:*
Where is the 'Woke' crowd and the 'CANCEL CULTURE crowd? Where are the 'Woke' / 'Cancel Culture' Warriors calling for The Masters to either be CNXed OR for THE NAME to be CHANGED? 

C'mon, Man! The _'MASTERS'_? Really? Held in the deep south, 'Masters' invoking visions of a white plantation slave owner or foreman holding a whip overseeing slaves working in the fields...? Really?  It seems the 'Woke' and 'Cancel Culture' crowds are sleep walking, missing anoter STUPID opportunity to raise hell and divide the nation further over nothing. 











						MLB Moves This Summer's All-Star Game From Atlanta to One of the Whitest Cities in America
					

Major League Baseball has announced that it is playing the 2021 All-Star Game in Denver, Colo., instead of Atlanta, Georgia.  The Colorado Rockies will host the 2021 MLB All-Star Game after the decisi...




					pjmedia.com


----------



## ColonelAngus (Apr 6, 2021)

MLB fucked up.


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 6, 2021)

Colorado is only 4% black, didn't MLB consider that fact before doing this?


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Apr 6, 2021)

And they moved to Colorado.....which also  requires voter I.D and has fewer early voting days.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 6, 2021)

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> And they moved to Colorado.....which also  requires voter I.D and has fewer early voting days.


But they allow universal non-reciprocal mail in voting.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 6, 2021)

One group of victims of the President's attempt to wage war against, to punish Georgia are blacks: 


The president didn't make the decision to move the game...


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 6, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> After Destroying over 50% of ALL black-owned small businesses in the US by locking down the nation to undermine the economy to win power in the last election, Joe _'The Uniter'_ Biden openly called for economic warfare against Atlanta / Ga for legally passing legislation that makes US elections safer, election fraud harder, thereby opposing the Democrats' attempt to rig the system to win future elections.
> 
> One group of victims of the President's attempt to wage war against, to punish Georgia are blacks:
> 
> ...



*THE GEOGIA ELECTIONS BILL DOESN'T MAKE ELECTIONS "SAFER" OR MORE LEGAL, SLEAZY.  IT MAKES IT MORE DIFFICULT FOR POOR WORKING PEOPLE TO VOTE.  

AND JOE BIDEN DIDN'T DESTROY 50% OF BLACK BUSINESSES.  HE WASN'T PRESIDENT LAST YEAR WHEN THEY DIED.  TRUMP DESTROYED ALL OF THE BUSINESSES WHICH CLOSED, BLACK OWNED AND WHITE.

LAST BUT NOT LEAST, IF YOU DIDN'T USE QUESTIONABLE SOURCES, YOU WOULDN'T HAVE SOURCES.









						PJ Media
					

QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no




					mediabiasfactcheck.com
				



*


----------



## jillian (Apr 6, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> After Destroying over 50% of ALL black-owned small businesses in the US by locking down the nation to undermine the economy to win power in the last election, Joe _'The Uniter'_ Biden openly called for economic warfare against Atlanta / Ga for legally passing legislation that makes US elections safer, election fraud harder, thereby opposing the Democrats' attempt to rig the system to win future elections.
> 
> One group of victims of the President's attempt to wage war against, to punish Georgia are blacks:
> 
> ...


Is there anything that’s garbage that you won’t print?

maybe the white supremacists need to take responsibility for that one.


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Apr 6, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Foreigner Looking In. said:
> 
> 
> > And they moved to Colorado.....which also  requires voter I.D and has fewer early voting days.
> ...


But only to active, registered  voters. Not to newly arrived immigrants from Honduras and El Salvador. They are not making it easy for those people,so they are white supremacists and racists.


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Apr 6, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > After Destroying over 50% of ALL black-owned small businesses in the US by locking down the nation to undermine the economy to win power in the last election, Joe _'The Uniter'_ Biden openly called for economic warfare against Atlanta / Ga for legally passing legislation that makes US elections safer, election fraud harder, thereby opposing the Democrats' attempt to rig the system to win future elections.
> ...


How does it make it more difficult for poor people??


----------



## two_iron (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm sure the stuttering fuck thought long and hard about the subtle, political and socioeconomic nuances of this move.... or he blissfully rolled around in his own shit for a couple hours before his Visiting Angel coaxed him out of bed to eat crayons...

Let's ask it:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## schmidlap (Apr 6, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> After Destroying over 50% of ALL black-owned small businesses in the US by locking down the nation to undermine the economy to win power in the last election, Joe _'The Uniter'_ Biden openly called for economic warfare against Atlanta / Ga for legally passing legislation that makes US elections safer, election fraud harder, thereby opposing the Democrats' attempt to rig the system to win future elections.
> 
> One group of victims of the President's attempt to wage war against, to punish Georgia are blacks:
> 
> ...


One should approach outrage by rightwing White dudes who pretend to speak for Black Americans with a mountain of bleached salt.

MLB is a corporate enterprise whose policies are dictated by its bottom line.

The same profit-driven motivation guides Coca-Cola, Delta Airlines, etc.

Attacking capitalism is the hallmark of socialists, and seeing who is now whining about it is amusing.


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Apr 6, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> One group of victims of the President's attempt to wage war against, to punish Georgia are blacks:
> 
> 
> The president didn't make the decision to move the game...


He was asked a pre-prepared question at a press conference asking "should the MLB mover out of Georgia"....he said "Yes. Absolutely"
That's huge political pressure being laid on the MLB, who no doubt would have also been labelled racist if they didnt comply.
That's how cancel culture works.


----------



## Fang (Apr 6, 2021)

Even Stacey Abrams is admitting now that the MLB boycott is hurting minorities in Georgia. While she's wrong that minorities are oppressed by the law (she still has to tow the party line), she is spot on that those same people are hurt by the boycott. Denver is 80.9% white and they will profit from this decision. The Democrats can laugh all they want, but the fact us they are hurting the very minorities they pretend to care about. Whites win again.

"Black, Latino, AAPI and Native American voters that are the most suppressed over [the new law] are the most likely to be hurt by potential boycotts of Georgia. To our friends, please do not boycott us. To my fellow Georgians, stay and fight, stay and vote," Abrams said.

The game's relocation is expected to deliver a severe economic blow to Atlanta, where nearly 30% of businesses are Black-owned


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Apr 6, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > After Destroying over 50% of ALL black-owned small businesses in the US by locking down the nation to undermine the economy to win power in the last election, Joe _'The Uniter'_ Biden openly called for economic warfare against Atlanta / Ga for legally passing legislation that makes US elections safer, election fraud harder, thereby opposing the Democrats' attempt to rig the system to win future elections.
> ...


Yeah. It's amusing seeing the Democrat/Corporate Alliance.
It has been a long time since we saw one so strong.


----------



## easyt65 (Apr 6, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> One should approach outrage by rightwing White dudes who pretend to speak for Black Americans with a mountain of bleached salt.



I'm not white, snowflake. I'm a minority...and you sre trying to defend the lead racist of a party who relies on the policies of economic slavery and who destroyed over 50% of minority-owned small businesses....

Don't attempt to sound smart and convince us that racist Joe gives a damn about blacks / minorities. This is about oppressive power.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Apr 6, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > After Destroying over 50% of ALL black-owned small businesses in the US by locking down the nation to undermine the economy to win power in the last election, Joe _'The Uniter'_ Biden openly called for economic warfare against Atlanta / Ga for legally passing legislation that makes US elections safer, election fraud harder, thereby opposing the Democrats' attempt to rig the system to win future elections.
> ...



Comparative to the poor in Delaware and New York which are more stringent on early voting, how does the Georgia Bill hurt poor people? On businesses closing under Trump, I would argue that Trump pushed to keep as many businesses open as possible upon the outbreak of China’s negligence while Democrats pushed more lockdowns. Hell, Democrats are still the first to lockdown small businesses. Finally, no tears were shed by Democrats and Liberals during BLM and ANTIFA protests on 2020 that saw Black and Brown businesses burnt and looted. That had nothing to do with Trump and more to do with BLM and ANTIFA and the Democrats that support them.


----------



## easyt65 (Apr 6, 2021)

schmidlap said:


> Attacking capitalism is the hallmark of socialists, and seeing who is now whining about it is amusing.


 You call calling out these corporations for their hypocrisy and ignorance is 'attacking capitalism'?  

Choosing not to purchase products from a company / corporation thatseek to punish Americans for voting the 'wrong
 way is not 'attacking capitalism'.


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Apr 6, 2021)

Republicans need to shop in small local stores, stop buying brand name clothes, buy your fruit and veg in the local market (if they still exist), switch from Youtube to Rumble or Odyssey, Facebook to Gab, Google to DuckDuckGo, and boycott as many corporations as humanly possible.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 6, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> After Destroying over 50% of ALL black-owned small businesses in the US by locking down the nation to undermine the economy to win power in the last election, Joe _'The Uniter'_ Biden openly called for economic warfare against Atlanta / Ga for legally passing legislation that makes US elections safer, election fraud harder, thereby opposing the Democrats' attempt to rig the system to win future elections.
> 
> One group of victims of the President's attempt to wage war against, to punish Georgia are blacks:
> 
> ...



*already threads on this*

*closed*


----------



## ColonelAngus (Apr 6, 2021)

It is clear they all just wanted to get legally high.

Greenman on Hampden Just off I25.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 6, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Be specific now and tell us what in the law effects blacks more than whites?


You wont get a rational answer to that question from libs on this forum


----------



## struth (Apr 6, 2021)

Not only does CO do this....moreover, they have passed a law that would force the Electors to totally ignore the will of the people of CO, and vote for whomever wins the Presidential Popular Vote. 

CO dems have made oppressing CO voters votes...the law.


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 6, 2021)

What happened go the liberals demand that there be no Masters tourment this year?

I guess the Black Lies  Matter crowd posted a double bogey with that idea

But its not too late for black golfers to boycott the event


----------



## struth (Apr 6, 2021)

This is just further proof MLB didn't do this because of the GA law, but because they felt threatened by the President and the DNC Browshirts.   Who frankly, had no issue with the law, but the fact the Gov is a member of the GOP


----------



## struth (Apr 6, 2021)

MLB was set to honor Hank Aaron at the All-Star Game....the homerun leader, and most famous Atl Brave of all time....moreover a major civil rights activist...the Xiden and the Dems pushing MLB out of Atl...was a shot directly at Hank Aaron and his civil rights legacy that helped break the stranglehold the left had on GA.  They want to cancel him.


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 6, 2021)

Redistribution of wealth to Colorado's rich white liberals?

Go figure...


----------



## Fang (Apr 6, 2021)

struth said:


> MLB was set to honor Hank Aaron at the All-Star Game....the homerun leader, and most famous Atl Brave of all time....moreover a major civil rights activist...the Xiden and the Dems pushing MLB out of Atl...was a shot directly at Hank Aaron and his civil rights legacy that helped break the stranglehold the left had on GA.  They want to cancel him.



What a great point. No better place to honor Hank Aaron than Atlanta at the Braves home park. This plus moving the game from a majority black city to a majority white city MLB just $hit all over blacks. Nice job MLB. You just took care of white people with this move and dumped on black people.

Hank Aaron  February 5, 1934 - January 22, 2021, Atlanta GA.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Apr 6, 2021)

How does the law in Georgia affect poor/negro communities disproportionately?

Such bullshit...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Apr 6, 2021)

IM2 said:


> I think that blacks in Atlanta are more concerned about being able to vote.



Why? 

Nothing in this new law precludes them from doing that...


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 6, 2021)

*LOL, it seems the Republican Party and it's kooks are desperate after losing Georgia in the last election and trying so hard to make the AllStar Game an issue.  Lest they forget that Delta, Coca Cola and other industries are now being boycotted.  How stupid are they?  As stupid as those who have posted above.*









						Georgia Republicans go after Coca-Cola, Delta for opposing Georgia voting law
					

Republicans are responding to corporate criticism of Georgia's new voting law by calling for boycotts of MLB, Coke and Delta.




					www.yahoo.com
				




_"Major companies headquartered in Georgia are criticizing the state's controversial new voting law, and now some GOP lawmakers are calling for boycotts of the brands.

"An April 3 letter addressed to Kevin Perry, president of the Georgia Beverage Association, from members of the the Georgia House Republican Caucus requested the removal of all Coca-Cola products from an office suite. Eight GOP legislators signed off on the memo.

"The owners of three Atlanta professional sports teams – the Falcons, the Hawks and the Dream – also released statements critical of the new law, The Post reported. Delta Air Lines CEO Ed Bastian said the law was "built on a lie." And Major League Baseball reacted last week by moving the All-Star game out of Atlanta."_

*Their childish effort to keep their jobs after hitting their thumbs with a hammer, are now hitting the wounded thumb again, they think, umm, believe that this effort to boycott major industries is a solution - it ain't.

I won't be surprised if major businesses in other States put their money into sinking their future;  that includes the biggest racist of all, the Governor of Georgia.  I also won't be surprised if Kemp is impeached, and the triers of fact put their job security on the firing wall and choose their jobs over Kemp's, notwithstanding threats from Dumb Donald.*


----------



## Canon Shooter (Apr 6, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> _"An April 3 letter addressed to Kevin Perry, president of the Georgia Beverage Association, from members of the the Georgia House Republican Caucus requested the removal of all Coca-Cola products from an office suite. Eight GOP legislators signed off on the memo._



So, if MLB can take a stand and remove the All Star Game from Georgia because of something they disagree with, why are people up in arms that politicians in Georgia are taking a similar stand?

Hypocrite much?


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 6, 2021)

The amusing part of all this is the voting laws in Colorado and Georgia are pretty much the same.


----------



## struth (Apr 6, 2021)

Fang said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > MLB was set to honor Hank Aaron at the All-Star Game....the homerun leader, and most famous Atl Brave of all time....moreover a major civil rights activist...the Xiden and the Dems pushing MLB out of Atl...was a shot directly at Hank Aaron and his civil rights legacy that helped break the stranglehold the left had on GA.  They want to cancel him.
> ...


Hank Aaron's life apparently didn't matter

Moreover...the Comm of MLB is a member of Augusta...will he be withdrawing his membership?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 6, 2021)

Fang said:


> Even Stacey Abrams is admitting now that the MLB boycott is hurting minorities in Georgia. While she's wrong that minorities are oppressed by the law (she still has to tow the party line), she is spot on that those same people are hurt by the boycott. Denver is 80.9% white and they will profit from this decision. The Democrats can laugh all they want, but the fact us they are hurting the very minorities they pretend to care about. Whites win again.
> 
> "Black, Latino, AAPI and Native American voters that are the most suppressed over [the new law] are the most likely to be hurt by potential boycotts of Georgia. To our friends, please do not boycott us. To my fellow Georgians, stay and fight, stay and vote," Abrams said.
> 
> The game's relocation is expected to deliver a severe economic blow to Atlanta, where nearly 30% of businesses are Black-owned



How doe she tow the party line?

The term is "toe the line".  Educate yourself, please!


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 6, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > _"An April 3 letter addressed to Kevin Perry, president of the Georgia Beverage Association, from members of the the Georgia House Republican Caucus requested the removal of all Coca-Cola products from an office suite. Eight GOP legislators signed off on the memo._
> ...



*Disagree with?  Only racists support this issue, and if anyone is a hypocrite it is you.*


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Canon Shooter (Apr 6, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...



Thank you for being a complete failure at answering my question.

I didn't say whether I supported this issue or not. I simply asked a question based on the facts presented. Clearly you're too fucking stupid to answer that very simple question.

And how is the new law racist? Are you smart enough to answer _that_, or are you just going to spit up on yourself again?


----------



## marvin martian (Apr 6, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> MLB moving from Atlanta, which suppresses voters by requiring ID to vote, to Colorado, which empowers voters by requiring ID to vote.
> View attachment 476728
> View attachment 476729
> 
> ...



Lefty logic in action.  The woke are the stupid.


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 6, 2021)

MLB has no business sticking their nose into politics.  Period.


----------



## marvin martian (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Blacks in Atlanta getting the economic shaft.
> 
> Pj Media
> 
> ...



Seems like MLB wanted out of Georgia, and out of Atlanta specifically, and this fake "controversy" was a great cover for them to do it.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 6, 2021)

MLB is moving the All Star game from a city that is over 50% black, to a city that is over 80% white.

Why does MLB hate black people?


----------



## Flash (Apr 6, 2021)

Yea right Moon Bats.  You assholes thinking that requiring that a person prove they are an American citizen before voting is a bad thing.  Especially knowing that millions of Illegals have flooded into the country.

Dumbshits!


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 6, 2021)

The better choice in my opinon would have been moving the Allstar Game to Milwaukee:

*Return to Milwaukee*

On October 2, 1974, Aaron hit his 733rd home run in his last at-bat as a Braves player.[73] Aaron commented after the game that it was his last time as a player in Atlanta as his contract had expired. While he considered retirement, he said that he was willing to return to baseball for another year.[74] He had also said that he would be interested in serving as a team’s general manager, someone who would make decisions and not a “house boy”.[75] The Braves offered Aaron a position with the team when he retired, but the role would be more in public relations, rather than one where he could evaluate talent.[76]

At the end of the season, Aaron, who had a prior relationship with Brewers owner Bud Selig, requested a trade to Milwaukee.[77] He was acquired by the Milwaukee Brewers for Dave May thirty-one days later on November 2.[78] Minor league right-handed pitcher Roger Alexander was sent to the Braves to complete the transaction at the Winter Meetings one month later on December 2.[79] The trade re-united Aaron with former teammate Del Crandall, who was now managing the Brewers. He signed a two-year contract with the Brewers for $240,000 per year.[76] Playing in the American League would allow Aaron to serve as a Designated hitter rather than play in the field.

On May 1, 1975, Aaron broke baseball's all-time RBI record, previously held by Ruth with 2,213. That year, he also played in his last and 24th All-Star Game (25th All-Star Game selection[49]); he lined out to Dave Concepción as a pinch-hitter in the second inning. This All-Star Game, like the first one he played in 1955, was before a home crowd at Milwaukee County Stadium.[80]

Aaron hit his 755th and final home run on July 20, 1976, at Milwaukee County Stadium off Dick Drago of the California Angels, which stood as the MLB career home run record until it was broken in 2007 by Barry Bonds.[81][82] Over the course of his record-breaking 23-year career, Aaron had a batting average of .305 with 163 hits a season, while averaging just over 32 home runs and 99 RBIs a year. He had 100+ RBIs in a season 15 times, including a record of 13 in a row


----------



## marvin martian (Apr 6, 2021)

DigitalDrifter said:


> MLB is moving the All Star game from a city that is over 50% black, to a city that is over 80% white.
> 
> Why does MLB hate black people?



It's a good question.  Seems they wanted to get out of Georgia, and this fake controversy was a perfect cover for them to do it.  Of course, Atlanta has more black-owned businesses than just about any other city in America, and it employs more black people than most places, so if MLB is trying to hurt black people, they did a pretty good job of it.  No wonder Biden supported this whole mess.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 6, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> The better choice in my opinon would have been moving the Allstar Game to Milwaukee:
> 
> *Return to Milwaukee*
> 
> ...


Or...not moving it at all!


----------



## Canon Shooter (Apr 6, 2021)

How does requiring an ID suppress voters?


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 6, 2021)

Black owned businesses in Atlanta stood to enjoy a good profit because of the All Star game.  Democrats ruined that.  Democrats hate Black people and Black owned businesses.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 6, 2021)

MLB are colossal hypocrites, moving the All Star game out of Georgia, then partner with China and their massive human rights record.

China Debuts Propaganda Musical About Uyghur Muslims, Omits Abuse (businessinsider.com)


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 6, 2021)

You can't make this crap up....

I have heard that Colorado has Voter ID....has fewer early voting days than Georgia, since Georgia passed the new law.....and Colorado doesn't allow people to hand out food or water in voting lines....

You can't make this up....


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 6, 2021)

You aren't identifying the right statistic.  Atlanta is majority black.   Denver is 9% black.  If you were fleeing a war zone where would you go?


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 6, 2021)

2aguy said:


> You can't make this crap up....
> 
> I have heard that Colorado has Voter ID....has fewer early voting days than Georgia, since Georgia passed the new law.....and Colorado doesn't allow people to hand out food or water in voting lines....
> 
> You can't make this up....


No you can’t but most of the media will pretend it’s no the case.


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## JGalt (Apr 6, 2021)

2aguy said:


> You can't make this crap up....
> 
> I have heard that Colorado has Voter ID....has fewer early voting days than Georgia, since Georgia passed the new law.....and Colorado doesn't allow people to hand out food or water in voting lines....
> 
> You can't make this up....



Colorado is super Jim Crow racist.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 6, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> The better choice in my opinon would have been moving the Allstar Game to Milwaukee:



Why did it need to be moved?


----------



## AFrench2 (Apr 6, 2021)

God, shut the **** up with this "Democrats" shit. The MLB is a corporation. They moved a game. They're allowed to. 

Go elect politicians who want to change laws to where corporations don't have rights if you don't like it. I dunno what else to say other than I don't care.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Blacks in Atlanta getting the economic shaft.
> 
> Pj Media
> 
> ...


I am so happy this happened. This won't affect the dead Cobb County voters, but it will the living lbturds......................BAWWWHAHA.I love it.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 6, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > MLB is moving the All Star game from a city that is over 50% black, to a city that is over 80% white.
> ...



*You clowns seek to make something out of nothing.   You echo each other with what seems to be totally thoughtless, as in your final sentence, to wit:  "Why does MLB hate black people?"  *

*The Hate which you so foolish expect will be accepted as a truth is a desperate act, sense the facts are the hate emanates from the Republican legislature to the Governor - the real racists whose ignorance is only superseded by their hate of people of color.  *


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 6, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > The better choice in my opinon would have been moving the Allstar Game to Milwaukee:
> ...



*For the same Reason Athletes kneel during the playing of out National Anthem.  A symbol that systemic and overt racism continues to exist in the United States. *


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 6, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...


Yep and you Dims keep claiming and claiming this to be the case while sane people all around you recognize exactly who the overt racists truly are.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 6, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> How does requiring an ID suppress voters?



Stupid Question ^^^


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 6, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


You didnt answer the question of why it needs to be moved.  We know already who you racists are why keep proving it?


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 6, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



So, do you believe you are a sane person?  Given your posts, I highly doubt you are in touch with reality.


----------



## bravoactual (Apr 6, 2021)

How dare MLB not just roll over and accept horribly Racist Voter Suppression in Georgia.

Did the idiot's asshole Racists in Georgia expect that there would be no blowback at all?
 t
THERE WAS NO VOTER FRAUD IN GEOGIA.  

Voter Integrity is bull shit.

Reducing Polling Stations in Minority Areas.

Decreasing the hours of Polling Station in Minority Areas.

What the fuck does giving people standing hours long lines a snack and water have to do with voter integrity?

Voter I.D's are a form of Poll Tax, which is Unconstitutional.

Why reduce early voting and Soul's to the Polls, which adversely effect African-American Voters?

Racist.  Bigoted Voter Suppression.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 6, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...


Considering the source of that post, thanks for the compliment.  Compared to you I am greatly in touch with reality.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 6, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...


Let's show our IDs and vote.....all who think rye is sane please say aye.  All opposed nay.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 6, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > jbrownson0831 said:
> ...


Nay


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 6, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > jbrownson0831 said:
> ...


AOC just texted me her neigh.....


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 6, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> How dare MLB not just roll over and accept horribly Racist Voter Suppression in Georgia.
> 
> Did the idiot's asshole Racists in Georgia expect that there would be no blowback at all?
> t
> ...



You are talking like a Socialist, MLB is an ENTERTAINMENT corporation, their business is entertainment not politics which are the province of the State government and the voters.

Meanwhile you are still clinging to the numerous democrat lies about the Georgia Voter law.

Stop LYING!


----------



## Fang (Apr 6, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Even Stacey Abrams is admitting now that the MLB boycott is hurting minorities in Georgia. While she's wrong that minorities are oppressed by the law (she still has to tow the party line), she is spot on that those same people are hurt by the boycott. Denver is 80.9% white and they will profit from this decision. The Democrats can laugh all they want, but the fact us they are hurting the very minorities they pretend to care about. Whites win again.
> ...



By playing the race card like a typical lying POS.

It's not "doe she". It's "does she".  Educate yourself before you type, please!


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 6, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...



Why don't you admit you hate black people, brown people, Muslims, Chinese and other Asians, Democrats, liberals, progressives and Women?  Try to be honest for once.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 6, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> > jbrownson0831 said:
> ...


I hate brainless sheeple people.  I admit it, lemmings are repugnant to me.  Goofuses who only parrot their propaganda make me sick.  So....what color are those people?


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 6, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> > Even Stacey Abrams is admitting now that the MLB boycott is hurting minorities in Georgia. While she's wrong that minorities are oppressed by the law (she still has to tow the party line), she is spot on that those same people are hurt by the boycott. Denver is 80.9% white and they will profit from this decision. The Democrats can laugh all they want, but the fact us they are hurting the very minorities they pretend to care about. Whites win again.
> ...


If YOU were educated you wouldn't be a Democrat.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Apr 6, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Black owned businesses in Atlanta stood to enjoy a good profit because of the All Star game.  Democrats ruined that.  Democrats hate Black people and Black owned businesses.


As did black hotdog/beer etc vendors and their employees in atlanta.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 6, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> God, shut the **** up with this "Democrats" shit. The MLB is a corporation. They moved a game. They're allowed to.
> 
> Go elect politicians who want to change laws to where corporations don't have rights if you don't like it. I dunno what else to say other than I don't care.



They moved it for hypocritical reasons, that is why democrats are looking foolish here.

They screwed the black majority of Atlanta that would have gained around $100 MILLION, move it to a 70% White city that whites will now reap the windfall, and have a more restrictive voting law than in Atlanta.

In this thread I started, is this economic impact POST 8 that shows Blacks in the city be a big victim of politics.

*BREAKING: MLB Moves This Summer's All-Star Game From Atlanta to One of the Whitest Cities in America*

_IM2 and marcATL make clear in the thread they don't care about their black brothers being screwed in Atlanta_

Don't you ever think beyond your nose?


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > God, shut the **** up with this "Democrats" shit. The MLB is a corporation. They moved a game. They're allowed to.
> ...


They might care, but they can't express it because that would put them against their political masters.  They're obedient slaves.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 6, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...




Colorado....voter ID, just like Georgia.

Colorado...no food or drink allowed to be given to voters 100 ft. from the voting site....Georgia 150 ft......you can't wear political crap when giving out water......

Colorado...fewer pre-election voting days than Georgia...

there is no racism here....there are attempts to lie about people and call them racists so you shitheads can continue to cheat during elections.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 6, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > AFrench2 said:
> ...



I think some of them really lack critical thinking skills, because they *talk* like partisan party hacks. Not once have they made a cogent reply to anything I posted here.


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > God, shut the **** up with this "Democrats" shit. The MLB is a corporation. They moved a game. They're allowed to.
> ...




When will black americans learn that the democrat party is the party of racism and hate?


----------



## AFrench2 (Apr 6, 2021)

2aguy said:


> When will black americans learn that the democrat party is the party of racism and hate?


We are the party of all Americans and you had better get used to it because the Republican party's current leader is in Florida taking photos with nobody's and sending press releases to "remember me please!"


----------



## The Irish Ram (Apr 6, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> With white liberal voting rights...



Aww, do you want some black voting rights?  What voting rights do you lack that whites have???


----------



## candycorn (Apr 6, 2021)

Good move by MLB.  Getting it out of the South was an excellent move.


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 6, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > When will black americans learn that the democrat party is the party of racism and hate?
> ...


Bullshit.  A lot of Black people just lost a big payday by Democrats mistake on the All Star game.  Nice work.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 6, 2021)

Fang said:


> Even Stacey Abrams is admitting now that the MLB boycott is hurting minorities in Georgia. While she's wrong that minorities are oppressed by the law (she still has to tow the party line), she is spot on that those same people are hurt by the boycott. Denver is 80.9% white and they will profit from this decision. The Democrats can laugh all they want, but the fact us they are hurting the very minorities they pretend to care about. Whites win again.
> 
> "Black, Latino, AAPI and Native American voters that are the most suppressed over [the new law] are the most likely to be hurt by potential boycotts of Georgia. To our friends, please do not boycott us. To my fellow Georgians, stay and fight, stay and vote," Abrams said.
> 
> The game's relocation is expected to deliver a severe economic blow to Atlanta, where nearly 30% of businesses are Black-owned


Woketards.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 6, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > When will black americans learn that the democrat party is the party of racism and hate?
> ...



What an ignorant post YOU make, The Governor was SLANDERED on air by 60 shithole minutes who has since then been exposed as bald faced liars.

*West Palm Beach Mayor Dave Kerner (D) Blasts '60 Minutes' Report on Florida Vaccine Rollout: 'Intentionally False'*

and,

*CBS Attempts To Controversialize Florida Governor Ron DeSantis For Doing Exceptional Job With COVID Response*

and,

*Governor Ron DeSantis Fires Back Against Ridiculous CBS 60 Minutes Attack*

You are another ignorant nutcase who lack the badly needed critical thinking abilities.


----------



## TransLivesMatter (Apr 6, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > When will black americans learn that the democrat party is the party of racism and hate?
> ...


I love how you own the Dumbos on this board. I wish I could give you a hug and maybe a kiss


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 6, 2021)

TransLivesMatter said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


I bet he does too


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 6, 2021)

TransLivesMatter said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



He's looking at your pic and wondering WYEHO


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > God, shut the **** up with this "Democrats" shit. The MLB is a corporation. They moved a game. They're allowed to.
> ...



*LOL, the far right, conservative, 21st Century Republican Party under the thumb of Trump and his authoritarian demagoguery don't think beyond their own self interest; the Pols put their job first, the rest of Trump's supporters are racists or grifters as well as hypocrites, callous assholes or dumb as a box of hammers.*


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 6, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> TransLivesMatter said:
> 
> 
> > AFrench2 said:
> ...



Frank, your signature lines are proof you can't think for your self.  In fact, you don't think at all.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 6, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > AFrench2 said:
> ...


Awwww manlover talking about his boyfriend again and parroting his propaganda...how sweet.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 6, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > AFrench2 said:
> ...



You are full of partisan crap, who can't stay on topic at all, and avoided the content of my post.

I am a Free Thinking Independent, NOT beholden to any party ideology, never donated or supported Trump at all.

Please go away, you offer nothing as a counterpoint and waste of my time.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 6, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



*Gee, I forgot to add your hate for the LGBTQ set.  Anymore did I miss in my analysis of your lack of empathy and thus sociopathic mental illness? *


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 6, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...


Oh no, have you been offended?  Do you need a special Dim tissue or perhaps a Midol enema for those cramps?  Poor little mistreated parrot.....


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



You have to prove that your statement was intended to show, "Blacks in the city be a big victim of politics". Consider the possibility - the likelihood - that any loss of income to the black community was an unintended consequence.  That didn't occur to you, did it? 

In fact the number of other posts using this same claim of yours is nothing more than an echo, and their (your) intended hope was to use the pretense that they (and you) are not racist.  That is my inference, prove I'm wrong.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 6, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...


Well we all agree with you this was an ignorant decision by MLB that was not thought through.


----------



## bravoactual (Apr 6, 2021)

Reducing Poll Stations & Drop Boxes in Minority Areas = Longer Lines.

Reducing Hours at Polling Stations in Minority Areas = Longer Lines 

No....Repeat.....NO Voter Fraud in Georgia. 

Voter I.D. = Poll Tax.

What the fuck does providing a snack and water to people hours long lines have to do with voter integrity = nothing.


----------



## bravoactual (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > How dare MLB not just roll over and accept horribly Racist Voter Suppression in Georgia.
> ...



I'm not lying.

First.  

NO FUCKING VOTER FRAUD.

Reducing Polling Stations and Reduced Hours for Voting in Minority Areas = Discrimination.

Reducing Early Voting in Minority Areas = Discrimination.

Ending or Reducing Souls to Polls = Dicrimination.

What the fuck does providing a snack and water to people in hours long lines have to do with voter integrity?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



What does that have to do with anything? Plus, he said governor, you illiterate.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 6, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > bravoactual said:
> ...





You are have serious brain problems since I Never said a word about voter fraud, not one word.

Secondly you are LYING since the new law allowed for increased number of voting days.

*Changes to early voting*
One of the biggest changes in the bill would expand early voting access for most counties,* adding an additional mandatory Saturday* and *formally codifying Sunday voting hours as optional.* Counties can have early voting open as long as *7 a.m. to 7 p.m., or 9 a.m. to 5 p.m. at minimum. *If you live in a larger metropolitan county, you might not notice a change. *For most other counties, you will have an extra weekend day,* and your weekday early voting hours will likely be longer.

and,

"Another change that was proposed last year and is now law would require large polling places with long lines to take action if wait times surpass an hour at certain times during the day. Those massive polls with more than 2,000 voters and* wait times longer than an hour would have to hire more staff, add more workers or split up the precinct after that election.* More than 1,500 of Georgia's precincts have over 2,000 voters."

LINK

I posted this stuff elsewhere and democrats IGNORE the actual QUOTES of the law. I even posted the entire documents and the lying liberals ignore it, because they like that delicious syrup the media pump into their small brains.

*In the old days it was just a single day of voting and it worked quite well,* but now even with a dozen voting days it is called racism and voter suppression.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 6, 2021)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



I want straight to the leader, the MAYOR of the city losing the game, she didn't do squat, that is WHY I called her an idiot, the *DEMOCRAT* idiot, the REPUBLICAN Governor didn't make the MLB game depart either.

So if you think the Governor is a Democrat, then you are too far gone......

Ooops there goes your stupid post!


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> *MLB Moves This Summer's All-Star Game From Atlanta to One of the Whitest Cities in America*




Liberalism blows up in their faces once again!  




And no democrat can complain!


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> the REPUBLICAN Governor didn't make the MLB game depart either.



He sure as fuck _*did*_. He signed this restrictive turd of bill into law in a locked room filled with white faces. *It's absolutely his fault*, and his state is suffering the consequences for it. Fuck him.



Sunsettommy said:


> So if you think the Governor is a Democrat



I don't think that, and never said that you stupid, dishonest motherfucker. Try and keep up. Are you morons even capable of dressing yourselves?


----------



## OldLady (Apr 6, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> ...


You're right, the law was to appease the "base," and it probably made them happy by tightening up a lot on mail in voting, which the Trumpybears hate, and it pretty much eliminates the related ballot drop boxes.  1 for 100,000 voters and it has to be inside an open polling place--pretty much obviates the entire reason for having them.  And it reduces early voting during run offs to one week instead of four(that oughta solve the two Dem senator problem next time).

I think the reason the Dems are so pissed is that it is Dems who use mail in voting, so regardless what color they are, that's an option that's been seriously limited for them.

As for ID, I don't know enough details about what you have to provide to get one.  If it requires a birth certificate to get a 'free' ID, you still have to pay for the birth certificate.  Around here, that's under $20, but some states charge a lot more.  How do you prove residency for the ID if you're homeless and staying with a cousin, or temporarily living in your car?


----------



## asaratis (Apr 6, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> So, if MLB can take a stand and remove the All Star Game from Georgia because of something they disagree with, why are people up in arms that politicians in Georgia are taking a similar stand?


On nearly every political issue, politicians will take stand.  When the issue involves the liberal narrative, liberal politicians will stand with their own....whether such a stand is justified or not.

You claim is akin to the much used but weak argument that "47% of the people favor this".    This is expected since about 47% of our voting public constitutes the dyed-in-the-wool Democrat Party voters.  They will fall for any lie put out by the liberal leaders, such as the Liar in Chief, Joe Biden.

It is likewise expected that Democrat Party members will stand with MLB in expressing opposition to the Georgia law that clearly Biden lied about.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> You are talking like a Socialist, MLB is an ENTERTAINMENT corporation, their business is entertainment not politics which are the province of the State government and the voters.
> 
> Meanwhile you are still clinging to the numerous democrat lies about the Georgia Voter law.
> 
> Stop LYING!


It is not surprising at all that many liberals are "loyal liars" for the cause.  They repeat the Democrat Party regardless of the lies contained therein.

It is indicative of their dumbed-down conditioning and brainwashing.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Apr 6, 2021)

asaratis said:


> You claim is akin to the much used but weak argument that "47% of the people favor this".    This is expected since about 47% of our voting public constitutes the dyed-in-the-wool Democrat Party voters.  They will fall for any lie put out by the liberal leaders, such as the Liar in Chief, Joe Biden.



Um, I didn't make any claim. 

I asked a question.

If that's too much of a curve ball for you, just say so. But don't say I made some claim when I didn't...


----------



## Peace (Apr 6, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



what you wrote does raise questions and issues about obtaining proper ID and community organizers should work on solving this issue with helping people getting the proper ID so many more people can vote.

As for the other stuff it is clear the GOP is out to limit the vote and what need to be done is play their own game and when the State Flips Blue then repeal the law...


----------



## marvin martian (Apr 6, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> ...



Who do you know that doesn't have an ID?


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 6, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Voter I.D's are a form of Poll Tax, which is Unconstitutional.


Not so

you are just making up nonsense on the fly


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> God, shut the **** up with this "Democrats" shit. The MLB is a corporation. They moved a game. They're allowed to.
> 
> Go elect politicians who want to change laws to where corporations don't have rights if you don't like it. I dunno what else to say other than I don't care.


Hilarious watching you Leftards spin your progressive actions after it hits the fan showing how moronic you are.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 6, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > You claim is akin to the much used but weak argument that "47% of the people favor this".    This is expected since about 47% of our voting public constitutes the dyed-in-the-wool Democrat Party voters.  They will fall for any lie put out by the liberal leaders, such as the Liar in Chief, Joe Biden.
> ...


In asking why people took issue with *politicians taking a similar stand*, you claimed that *they did*.

Don't say you didn't make a claim when you did.

If logic is too tricky for you, don't ask questions.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...


Now now, topic is MLB, not the mentally ill who think they’re Napoleon or Golden Girls.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 6, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Reducing Poll Stations & Drop Boxes in Minority Areas = Longer Lines.
> 
> Reducing Hours at Polling Stations in Minority Areas = Longer Lines
> 
> ...


this bill makes he time longer not shorter. 7 am to 7 PM possible.
drop boxes are illegal until this bill. and no polling places were closed.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 6, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I read in Georgia, it's about 200,000. Why, I don't know.


----------



## San Souci (Apr 6, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks in Atlanta getting the economic shaft.
> ...


Oh ,well . Only Pro Wrestling is left to watch.


----------



## marvin martian (Apr 6, 2021)

OldLady said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> ...



Where did you read this?


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Whose to say that the MLB might be leaving under the guise of the voter debacle, and so it is just using it to get the hell out of that hell hole hmmmmmm ?????

Sometimes situations present opportunity, and that might be exactly what went down.


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 6, 2021)

Good job, baseball!

*MLB is now BLM, spelled backwards!!*


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 6, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Died for their causes, and yet here they are once again hurting themselves by supporting or rallying against their own economic interest once again. You just can't make the crap up I tell ya. Wow


----------



## Peace (Apr 6, 2021)

OldLady said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Jack_Flint said:
> ...



That is the statistic I heard on Smerconish, so it seem that many...


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 6, 2021)

Politicize and ruin Hollywood.
Politicize and ruin the 4th Estate.
Politicize and ruin Sports.
Politicize and ruin education.

Do I detect a Marxist plot here?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 6, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > TransLivesMatter said:
> ...





Rye Catcher said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > TransLivesMatter said:
> ...


How bored are you with your life that you're commenting on my sig line? 

Did you and Toro sell your accounts on eBay?


----------



## San Souci (Apr 6, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Hope that is true.


----------



## AFrench2 (Apr 6, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hilarious watching you Leftards spin your progressive actions after it hits the fan showing how moronic you are.


Huh?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Blacks in Atlanta getting the economic shaft.
> 
> Pj Media
> 
> ...


Can you show us all those long lines to vote in Colorado which makes it problematic?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2021)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks in Atlanta getting the economic shaft.
> ...


We see you.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


The people of Montgomery, AL were willing to give up the convenience of bus travel in order to affect change.  You were against that too, eh?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2021)

Nostra said:


> View attachment 477046


Obviously MLB wants to keep blacks out of the stands.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks in Atlanta getting the economic shaft.
> ...


Drive thru drop off too.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Hilarious. Leftard lies get funnier by the day.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2021)

IM2 said:


> I think that blacks in Atlanta are more concerned about being able to vote.


Just like the blacks in Montgomery AL were more concerned about desegregating buses.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2021)

Nostra said:


> View attachment 477046


Show us where tickets to a baseball game are in the Constitution like voting is......(orange cultists make this SO easy)


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 477046
> ...


"Obviously"?     Oh you silly little cultists.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 477046
> ...


Show us where any voting law suppresses participation based upon skin pigmentation.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> An Atlanta Black restaurant owner that has been a mainstay for Braves fans for years said today that due to the months of covid shut down restrictions and now with the loss of what he counted on as a way to get even is leaving....closing down...the all star game was his last hope...the white owners in the MLB said F you black business owner...we want to be woke so fuck you.....


Did you ask him how he felt about the new voter restriction laws?   Did you?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Well, we certainly DO see you.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Then why are people upset about these new laws and their restrictions?


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 6, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > An Atlanta Black restaurant owner that has been a mainstay for Braves fans for years said today that due to the months of covid shut down restrictions and now with the loss of what he counted on as a way to get even is leaving....closing down...the all star game was his last hope...the white owners in the MLB said F you black business owner...we want to be woke so fuck you.....
> ...


He actually read the bill and said it is not what the MLB said it was....maybe your dumb ass should read it too.....


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


This is what they do.....say they've posted it and you can never find it because they never really did.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 6, 2021)

bodecea said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


A sham to gain support for HR1....but its blowing up in their faces....


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 6, 2021)

bodecea said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


because they are stupid


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Blacks in Atlanta getting the economic shaft.
> 
> Pj Media
> 
> ...


Bye!
Pretty sure the 70% of MLB players who are PoC will never miss you.
Not that they ever noticed you in the SRO section.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks in Atlanta getting the economic shaft.
> ...


Oh, look at you!      So very ironic.....


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


And there you have it, folks.    A CRC claiming that blacks are stupid.   I just don't get why black voters don't swing to the GOP.....I don't get it at all.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Soros tells them what to think.


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, *and*...?
> ...


Right because the money that Black guy in the stands sell Bud is right up there with the MLB executives.
Geez!


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 6, 2021)

bodecea said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Maybe they would if you'd let them vote.

BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2021)

bodecea said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Show us where any voting law suppresses participation based upon skin pigmentation.

You can’t. Soros hasn’t fed you those talking points.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 6, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Speaking of Soros...he and Gates are dumping stock at a rapid pace....


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Yep, the flush is coming.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


And anti-semitic to boot.   (((Soros)))


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


And that's why Colorado isn't problematic even tho there's more whites in the state.   Thank you for walking right into that one.


----------



## marvin martian (Apr 6, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...


----------



## ThisIsMe (Apr 6, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks in Atlanta getting the economic shaft.
> ...


My opinion...you guys want to believe MLB, coke, Home depot are all being good stewards and supporting the agenda, the truth is, they all probably didn't want to get involved and the left forced them to by threatening to boycot.

So, what are they going to do when Colorado does something the left doesn't like?  Move again?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


(((Soros)))  You've already shown us what you are.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


This is one of your subtle threat posts again, isn't it?


----------



## marvin martian (Apr 6, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Good move by MLB.  Getting it out of the South was an excellent move.



Away from all the black people, you mean.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 6, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Hilarious. How did we know you can’t back up your idiotic claim and just parrot Soros?


----------



## OldLady (Apr 6, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...


How did China get involved in this?  Do I want to know?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Apr 6, 2021)

OldLady said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > jbrownson0831 said:
> ...


LOLOL. Welcome to the party. They've infiltrated everything American and destroying it.....Good job Mao


----------



## Canon Shooter (Apr 6, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



No. Again, I made no claim.

There were politicians who stood up for what they believe; that being that Coca-Cola products should be removed. That's not a "claim" made by me. That actually happened. That leftist pussies have gotten all upset about that is also a fact. It's not a claim made by me. It's actually happened...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2021)

Interesting how these Jim Crow apologists come waddling all over themselves in here trying to come off like they're they're all concerned about the black population who were already the target of the state bullshit in the first place.  They out here saying, "who does MLB think they are, dissing black people?  That's OUR job".


----------



## bodecea (Apr 6, 2021)

It's all about race to the OP, apparently.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 6, 2021)

If there is a bright side to this it's the end of Stacy Abrams political career.

This move is otherwise known as fleeing black violence.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 6, 2021)

OldLady said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > jbrownson0831 said:
> ...


MLB is trying to get a contract with China, you know while complaining supposed voting rights in Georgia they are doing business with a country with no voting and that is practicing genocide.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 6, 2021)

Pogo said:


> Interesting how these Jim Crow apologists come waddling all over themselves in here trying to come off like they're they're all concerned about the black population who were already the target of the state bullshit in the first place.  They out here saying, "who does MLB think they are, dissing black people?  That's OUR job".


Race baiting is so yesterday.... ROTFLMBO... Find you a new gig, because that one is closing fast.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting how these Jim Crow apologists come waddling all over themselves in here trying to come off like they're they're all concerned about the black population who were already the target of the state bullshit in the first place.  They out here saying, "who does MLB think they are, dissing black people?  That's OUR job".
> ...



I ain't the OP dood.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks in Atlanta getting the economic shaft.
> ...


STFU. That shit is tired.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting how these Jim Crow apologists come waddling all over themselves in here trying to come off like they're they're all concerned about the black population who were already the target of the state bullshit in the first place.  They out here saying, "who does MLB think they are, dissing black people?  That's OUR job".
> ...


You race bait every day. STFU.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 6, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> With white liberal voting rights...


Not so much 

What hysterical MLB has corporate offices in New York which has laws on the books where you can't hand out food ,water.... and more importantly Newports to voters in line and Colorado has waycis voter ID laws ....

..

Why are the morons here so upset with Georgia.....the only explanation 
Cnn and target told em to be roflmao


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


Lol! Are you looking for the no blacks allowed signs?

That's model T racism. This is 2021.
So reducing polling places, ending registration and voting on days and in places blacks vote is how its done now.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > With white liberal voting rights...
> ...


Wrong as usual.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



The law also allows the state legislature to change the results of an election.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 6, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Uh noooo

New York state law has been on the books for years 

Here from a white progressive approved website....your masters ....




__





						Colorado, Site of New MLB All-Star Game, Has More Restrictive Voting Laws Than Georgia
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 6, 2021)

OldLady said:


> How did China get involved in this? Do I want to know?











						MLB unveils partnership to help grow game in China
					

China's interest in baseball is at unprecedented levels and growing fast. Baseball is now played in more than 80 colleges and universities there, double the number from six years ago, and more than 40 new baseball facilities have been built in the past year by local governments and individuals...




					www.mlb.com


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


No, it's not.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 6, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Oh yes....yes it is my brother...


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


Actually you are wrong because you ignore provisions of the Georgia law and the fact that New York does not have the history of denying the vote to blacks, nor are the waiting lines as long in polling places in New York. You just listened to the voter purgemaster governor of Georgia talk about New York and like the parrot, you repeat the words.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 6, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Shooter said:
> ...


I didn't say that your claim was incorrect.   You indeed made a claim.  Get over it.

I suggest a remedial course in logic for you.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Watch it pass.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 6, 2021)

These businesses existed before the All Star game was supposed to come to Atlanta.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 6, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What do lines have to do with anything?...so what?....this is not 1940....everyone that wants to LEGALLY cast a ballot can do so...you just don't like the tightening of the ability for cheating...


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 6, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Actually white progressives in Brooklyn tell black people who to vote for ....they give the poor little slaves newports and cash cards...which is against the law lol


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 7, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


If it does it will be held up in court for your entire lifetime...every state will file suit....and the house and senate will go back to GOP control in 22 and they will kill HR1 ...


----------



## White 6 (Apr 7, 2021)

ThisIsMe said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


MLB was players, fans, and sucking up to the left.  Home depot, used to be big trump support, but the trying to overthrow free election and abiding by the results was a bridge too far, especially after the trump inspired attack on the capital.  I do not know the story with Coke, but maybe a principled position and as big as Coke is, there isn't any downside.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


No, that's not how it is going to happen. In fact the more states that pass anything similar will force HR1 to become law and the republican party will increasingly become irrelevant.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Apr 7, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



I was stating what had happened. It wasn't a "claim".

It's clear you lack the requisite intelligence to comprehend that. Hence, you are too fucking stupid to converse with me.

Welcome to the ignore pile, douchebag...


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 7, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Poor black folks (ohh woe is me), they just can't adjust to anything can they ??? What would they do if they didn't have the race baiting lying ace politicians leading them around by their ears ????


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 7, 2021)

IM2 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Ahhh your hopes and dreams eh ?? One day you'll be FREE.... LOL.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Apr 7, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



I've been accused of reading the back of milk cartons, and getting left behind at zoos and museums reading everything, even head stones at National Cemeteries; I even got lost at Arlington National Cemetery when my wife and then 15 year old son deserted me.

Maybe you ought to read my signature lines, they're thoughtful and thought provoking.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 7, 2021)

Fang said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Fang said:
> ...



Hey you stupid motherfucker!  You don't know the difference in a typo and incorrect word use?  Please excuse me for missing the letter "s".  Do you have tows on your feet?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 7, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> TransLivesMatter said:
> 
> 
> > AFrench2 said:
> ...



You mean, "WYSHD"?*

*Would you suck her dick?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 7, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Reducing Poll Stations & Drop Boxes in Minority Areas = Longer Lines.
> ...



Uh, I think you will find Georgia expanded the drop boxes, but made them supervised.


----------



## bravoactual (Apr 7, 2021)

bodecea said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



Same Day  Registration AND permanent Vote By Mail.  

Support for LGBTQ Rights and Trans Rights

Legal Pot.

And get this...Oh My Fucking God.....They Drink Coca-Cola right out where everybody can see it!!!!!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 7, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...



She didn't!  Like a good libtard she made it up!


----------



## beautress (Apr 7, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Blacks in Atlanta getting the economic shaft.
> 
> Pj Media
> 
> ...


The Democrat illegal vote shifting has done America a disservice by creating chaos where there once was brotherly love.

Look at the shameful manipulative crap they're pulling. And look at the sold out press genuflecting before the tyrants of computer nation. And watch Pelosi snarl at ordinary citizens on the right and her kissy kissy wink winks to her leftists who hate and tear up on people of whom they are jealous.

I wonder what the dreamers who finally see that hard work makes wealth think of all those who worked for a lifetime and are now at the border not knowing that should they make a fortune the Democrats view their wealth as their goal in theft of all that's good. It's pick your pocket time for the insane something for nothin Demonrats and their criminal intent against winners.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 7, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Soros is not a practicing Jew and has not been since he was brought up in a non-observant Jewish family, so how can calling him out be anti-Semitic?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 7, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


It was a good excuse to run from black violence.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Apr 7, 2021)

They kno


Rambunctious said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


They know they really fucked up..LOLOL........................Cobb county got what they wanted and voted for.........................LOLOL

In less than 90 days these incompetents have caused such horror to their own voters.LOLOLOL

Elections have consequences. Whada buncha fukin morons.lolol


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 7, 2021)

Bi-Dung and Stacy Abrams cost the City of Atlanta $100 million in lost revenue...


----------



## asaratis (Apr 7, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> I was stating what had happened. It wasn't a "claim".


 
You claimed that it happened, dimwit.




Canon Shooter said:


> Welcome to the ignore pile, douchebag...




Thank you, ...


----------



## Peace (Apr 7, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



She might have and I heard it on Smerconish, but that is someone you wouldn’t tune in on seeing he is not some rabid radio host!


----------



## OldLady (Apr 7, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> marvin martian said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


_While most Georgians already have a driver’s license or state identification card, voting rights groups say the ID proposal would create a hardship for over 200,000 registered voters who don’t have an ID number.








						Georgia moves toward ID numbers to verify absentee voters
					

Georgia legislators are considering bills that would verify absentee voters based on driver's license or state ID numbers. The new ID requirements would replace the process of checking voters' signatures.




					www.ajc.com
				



_


----------



## Mac-7 (Apr 7, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > marvin martian said:
> ...


So 3% will have to get an ID card

thats no big deal


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 7, 2021)

And the City of Atlanta is at least $100 million poorer!!  

Thanks Joe! Thanks Stacy!


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 7, 2021)

Atlanta - 51% Black.
Denver -78% White (like the nearby ski slopes).

White folk get da' money again.....


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 7, 2021)

All those white Denver restaurant and bar owner's gonna make out real good in July!
I can't wait myself to see who wins the MLB Home Run Derby this year.

Too bad, Atlanta!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 11, 2021)

Stacy "Tank" Abrams is getting blamed for everything.  She personally lobbied for MLB to leave.   She imagined she was punishing whites.  She slam dunked her career.  She won't be able to eat her way out of this.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Apr 11, 2021)

What stupid mother fuckers the MLB people are.









						Colorado voting laws are similar to Georgia's despite decision to move Major League Baseball All-Star Game
					

Major League Baseball announced that they are moving the 2021 All-Star Game out of Georgia in protest of the state's new voting laws — and it now it is reportedly headed to Colorado, which has some rules that are similar, if not more restrictive.




					www.foxnews.com
				




Colorado's voting laws are similar, if not even more restrictive, than Georgias. Georgia has 2 more days of in person voting, 4 more days of mail in voting. 

Liberals are fucking stupid.


----------

